# Names???



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going to get my first hedgie in a few months, and for a boy I was thinking Oliver.
But I can't think of any names for girls! I like human names. 
Help?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Macheala
Zaaven
Amelia
Ariana
Mona
Gwen
Laila
Bella
Nakita
Aroura
Tekarra
Verlee

LOL Went through my phones contact list  ... I have more friends than this just picked out the names that I thought were hedgie...Not saying my friends are hedgie... well... maybe I am... Don't tell them though.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL! I won't tell your friends you think they're hedgie. Although I might take that as a compliment.  Thank you for the imput!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I knew I was getting a boy when I picked up Liam, so I only had boy names written down. But I love human names for hedgies (or any pet, really) - and I know Oliver was on my short list of names, so I say A+ for that!  

For girls, here are a few I like:
Chloe
Charlotte
Millie
Emma
Elyse
Sophie
Piper
Lila

Hmmm, seems like I favor two-syllable names. Weird! Can't wait to see what name you pick when you get your hedgie! Have fun!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Oliver is just a cute name for a hedgie. 
I actually favor two-syllable names as well. 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a lot of research on names when I knew I was getting a hedgie: looked up words for 'hedgehog' in African languages, ancient Greek and Latin, French, Italian; read through pages and pages of names of Hindu deities; translated words for 'prickly', 'pointed', 'sharp', 'urchin' in Japanese, Chinese, Swahili and Greek; stole ideas from numerous hedgie-related websites and books and what did I end up calling him?? 'Snarf'. :roll:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

but Snarf is such a cute name.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought of a new name last night. If he's grumpy and huffs and puffs all the time I am going to name him Oscar.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like both Oliver & Oscar. If you get a girl, you could do Olivia. Congrats on your future hedgie!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> I did a lot of research on names when I knew I was getting a hedgie: looked up words for 'hedgehog' in African languages, ancient Greek and Latin, French, Italian; read through pages and pages of names of Hindu deities; translated words for 'prickly', 'pointed', 'sharp', 'urchin' in Japanese, Chinese, Swahili and Greek; stole ideas from numerous hedgie-related websites and books and what did I end up calling him?? 'Snarf'. :roll:


And you absolutely, positively, didn't name it after this thing from Thundercats???


----------

